# OZ-Post reviews



## joey1320 (Feb 16, 2011)

www.oz-post.com

Has anyone here used this product? I need to add two 8' sections to my backyards' fence and it seems like this product will make my job much easier.

Anybody used this product in the forum?


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

The old school guys do not want to trust them from what I see on the net. These I think need to prove themselves as they are still new. 
I will be using them myself in about two to three weeks. I ordered mine through the net. Make sure it says "Hot dipped" on the label for better protection. The one's I saw at the home center do not indicate this.
But I will be using them to cordon off an area close to my existing fence to creat a dog play area and bathroom.
I feel comfortable using Oz posts because I had experience trying to manually remove a steel post embedded with concrete that must have been 2 foot deep. I manage to get a heavy duty industrial pry bar under part of it and could hardly move it. I failed to remove it. I ended up breaking up the top 4 inches of it with a mall and covering it with soil. I think the pro's use some type of machine that lifts these out of the ground.

Just know that you need to get the correct length of Oz post for the height of your fence. 
I also hired a pro to remove my existing fence and install a 8 foot vinyl fence. He has indicated that his posts will be locked in with concrete.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 16, 2011)

Please let me know how the oz post work for you. Thanks!


----------

